# Can any of you with IBS-D eat these foods



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just say yes or no beside each one........ and mention the type of ibs u have please.

Bread

cheese

hotdogs(boiled not fried)

tacos- with ground turkey/beef fried using pam spray not cooking oil

eggs


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have IBS-D and I can eat all of those foods except eggs, which give me lots of gas and a little extra D.


----------



## jaron100 (Jan 4, 2014)

@pd85 same with me. im not sure with the eggs though.


----------



## Kate1966 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi,

Bread yes, but i don't eat much.

Cheese, in moderation, but still have issues.

Hot dogs, NO

Tacos, hit or miss...sometimes i'm ok, sometimes i'm not.

Eggs, same here....sometimes.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

I have IBS-D.

I can eat bread all day long with no symptoms - if it's white bread. The high-fiber stuff triggers me.

I usually stick to lactose-free cheese, and only small amounts, as fat can be a trigger.

Haven't tried eating the other two.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

Bread I'm not sure yet, haven't tried adding it back to my diet.

The others besides eggs NO I can not eat.


----------



## verity54 (May 30, 2014)

Bread - yes

Cheese - in small amounts

Hot Dogs - no

Tacos - yes, if I am making them, as I buy the super low fat beef and then drain it and rinse it after cooking and season it myself. NO, if I am in a restaurant.

Eggs - yes


----------

